

Ask HN: When to comment on HN? - Aloha

Does anyone else avoid commenting when the flow of a thread goes against your point of view, when doing so would just lead to you being downvoted?
======
byoung2
When your Karma goes above 1000 or so, you stop caring about it. Say what you
feel, and don't worry whether people downvote you.

